# Hole pierced in top of new wax tin - is this normal?



## paulc (17 Feb 2011)

Hello,

I went to pick up some Liberon Black Bison Wax in a hardware store - only one locally who had it - and all of the tins were bowed upwards and had a small hole punched in the top. I presume this was to release air build up. Is this usual? would pucnhing a hole like this not allow the wax to degrade?

Cheers


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (17 Feb 2011)

Never came across this before.


----------



## Dodge (17 Feb 2011)

I would have thought that a small hole would allow the solvents in the wax to evaporate allowing the wax to go hard. As Mr Hudson said - Never heard of this or seen it before.

Rog


----------



## mailee (17 Feb 2011)

Yes, I have bought a few tins of this and each one had a small hole in the top just as you describe. I assume it is to prevent the solvents from blowing the lid off. JMHO.


----------



## Chataigner (18 Feb 2011)

Mine have it too, but panic not, one such tin has been in my workshop more than 3 yrs and shows no sign of deteriorating. (this is Caranuba wax I'm talking about, but i assume the same holds true for others)


----------



## Alf (18 Feb 2011)

Yup, mine too. No sign of deterioration. I was perplexed at first as well, but also came to the exploding can conclusion.


----------



## yetloh (18 Feb 2011)

They do this on shoe polish tins with the result that the polish dries out and breaks up. I have also encounterd the drying out problem with furniture wax. If your workshop is at an even temperature, the chances of the lid blowing off seem remote. A piece of adhesive tape should do the trick.

Jim


----------



## [email protected] (19 Feb 2011)

why people still buy this bison stuff is beyond me - its a disgusting product :wink:


----------



## coille (19 Feb 2011)

I use the liberon waxes a lot but have found that the wax does dry up prematurely if the hole is not sealed - sometimes its even cracked and shrunken when I start a new tin as I usually buy in bulk and it can be a year before I start a new tin. There seems to be plenty of solvent in the mix so they can take a bit dissolving without too much problem but I like the liberon wax for its ease of spread over large areas like waxing antique dining table tops without going off too quickly and for that you need lots of solvent in it. (I use mylands when I want a harder faster setting wax or over less well grain filled surfaces). So I started sealing the holes a few years ago with tape and have had no problems at all. The tins are stored at between 10 and 15 degrees C mostly. 

I must confess I never thought of the solvent build up idea - that makes sense now - I must be getting cynical in my old age cos I thought it was a cunning plan by the manufacturers to make the wax dry up after a few years so that if you hadnt finished the tin by then you would have to go and buy a new one !! 

Pat


----------



## Alf (20 Feb 2011)

[email protected]":2k6u7hgm said:


> why people still buy this bison stuff is beyond me - its a disgusting product :wink:


Well I wouldn't _eat_ it, no... I use it to clean up wooden planes. Its rather solvent-heavy consistency makes it ideal for my purposes.


----------

